# Total Frustration with R5 video and exposure compensation



## Kiton (Mar 16, 2021)

Am I missing something in settings?

Is there a way to lock exposure comp from clip to clip?

Currently if I leave the camera on AV, and dial down 2/3 of stop, the second I end that clip it resets back to 0.
I used one camera as the main on a tripod and then wandered and shot dozens of short B Roll clips with the R5 had to re set the plus/minus exposure comp after every clip!!


thanks,


----------



## macrunning (Mar 17, 2021)

Kiton said:


> Am I missing something in settings?
> 
> Is there a way to lock exposure comp from clip to clip?
> 
> ...


Is it possible to set one of your C1-C3 options and it will keep your settings locked? I’ve only used them for stills but it’s worked for me with exposure comp.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 17, 2021)

Why shoot video on Av when shutter is so important?
Use M with auto iso instead . Probably need to set custom mode to Auto Update.


----------



## Kiton (Mar 17, 2021)

Viggo said:


> Why shoot video on Av when shutter is so important?
> Use M with auto iso instead . Probably need to set custom mode to Auto Update.




AV makes it way easier to toggle back and forth from stills to video very quickly, which is really nice on a news job.

Yesterday I was shooting indoors but was still toggling back and forth quickly.
It is not the ideal setup, but it is quick.


----------



## mkamelg (Mar 17, 2021)

Canon EOS R5- Things you need to know if you are recording video - Newsshooter


I have read through all 919 pages of the Canon EOS R5 user manual so I could collate important information you may or may not know about the camera.




www.newsshooter.com





Scroll to the bottom right away, and read what is written below "Still & Video settings remain the same" and "Other interesting bits of information you may want to know".


----------



## macrunning (Mar 17, 2021)

mkamelg said:


> Canon EOS R5- Things you need to know if you are recording video - Newsshooter
> 
> 
> I have read through all 919 pages of the Canon EOS R5 user manual so I could collate important information you may or may not know about the camera.
> ...


Yes, but if he sets his custom modes to the settings he wants, then the camera will stay at that in those modes. When it goes into sleep mode it will reset and stay at those settings (at least with stills). I found this out the hard way with stills. I set my custom modes and adjust them based on the situation but every time the camera went to sleep the settings would revert back to what the custom settings are. Honestly this is a pain in the arse (for me) but I've learned to deal with it.


----------



## Nemorino (Mar 17, 2021)

macrunning said:


> but every time the camera went to sleep the settings would revert back to what the custom settings are.


The Eos R has a auto mode to update the custom settings. Maybe this mode would help you?


----------



## macrunning (Mar 17, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> The Eos R has a auto mode to update the custom settings. Maybe this mode would help you?


Awesome! Thanks for the tip, I will give that a try.


----------



## Kiton (Mar 18, 2021)

mkamelg said:


> Canon EOS R5- Things you need to know if you are recording video - Newsshooter
> 
> 
> I have read through all 919 pages of the Canon EOS R5 user manual so I could collate important information you may or may not know about the camera.
> ...



Thank you for confirming I am not going crazy.....well, at least not on this issue 

```````````````````````````````````
Still & Video settings remain the same​
On the EOS R5 the camera doesn’t remember settings for individual video and stills modes.
When switching from still photo shooting to movie recording, check the camera settings again before recording movies.
````````````````````````````

I do not recall having that problem with my 5d mk 4 or my 1dX mk 2.
But I may be wrong, I have not shot any video with anything but the R5 since I got it.

I was shooting an anti mask demo on the weekend, both stills and video.
Half the street was in the bright sun and half was in the shade of office towers. I lost the first few seconds of a few clips readjusting.
Fortunately, I do not have to shoot a lot of video assignments.


----------



## Kiton (Mar 18, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> The Eos R has a auto mode to update the custom settings. Maybe this mode would help you?


I will sit down and try to see if this is workable over the weekend. As MacRunning said, it is a pain in the ass for fast paced work.


----------

